# Xin Tư Vấn Mua Quà Về Thăm Gia Đình Người Yêu



## linhchung (5 Tháng chín 2017)

Chào các mẹ, sắp tới người yêu em có dẫn em về nhà chơi, trước là thăm nhà sau giới thiệu em với gia đình anh ấy. Em tính mua quà gì đẹp đẹp mang về ra mắt. Ấn tượng đầu tiên là quan trọng nhất, em chưa biết mua gì cho hợp lý, các mẹ tư vấn cho em với! Cảm ơn các mẹ nhiều,


----------



## yeuhanoi1 (12 Tháng chín 2017)

Bạn này cũng giống mình nè, trước mình mua giỏ quà mang về bây giờ thấy hối hận rồi. Vì giỏ quà hồi đó tham lấy nhiều, 2 đứa đi xe mấy mấy chục cây nát hết cả giỏ quà. Theo mình là bạn làm cân hoa quả, sữa, hay giỏ quà bé thôi.


----------



## linhchung (13 Tháng chín 2017)

Em đã từng mua rồi, nhà anh ấy có cả bà nội lớn tuổi, bố mẹ anh ấy. Em mua tặng về các cụ mấy hộp sữa Calosure cho người già. Sau lấy nhau về, các cụ cứ hỏi sao lại mua sữa. Em cứ cười bảo mua cái đấy dễ mang về, lại ý nghĩa


----------



## justbibi (13 Tháng chín 2017)

linhchung đã viết:


> Chào các mẹ, sắp tới người yêu em có dẫn em về nhà chơi, trước là thăm nhà sau giới thiệu em với gia đình anh ấy. Em tính mua quà gì đẹp đẹp mang về ra mắt. Ấn tượng đầu tiên là quan trọng nhất, em chưa biết mua gì cho hợp lý, các mẹ tư vấn cho em với! Cảm ơn các mẹ nhiều,


Hôm nay ra shop gần nhà, em thấy có hộp quà của calosure cũng khá đẹp. Mình thấy bạn có thể mua cái hộp này cũng được


----------



## kimldung (14 Tháng chín 2017)

justbibi đã viết:


> Hôm nay ra shop gần nhà, em thấy có hộp quà của calosure cũng khá đẹp. Mình thấy bạn có thể mua cái hộp này cũng được


Hôm nay ra shop gần nhà, em thấy có hộp quà của calosure cũng khá đẹp. Mình thấy bạn có thể mua cái hộp này cũng được


----------



## linhchung (20 Tháng chín 2017)

justbibi đã viết:


> Hôm nay ra shop gần nhà, em thấy có hộp quà của calosure cũng khá đẹp. Mình thấy bạn có thể mua cái hộp này cũng được



Hôm qua thấy bạn em xem trên fanpage vitadairy khỏe để sống vui có liên hệ bán luôn thì phải, quên không lưu lại, mẹ nào có thông tin sđt đặt hàng gửi mình với. Thanks


----------



## minhnt92 (21 Tháng chín 2017)

Mới về thì nên mua giỏ hoa quả gì đó thôi, Quen rồi thì mua quần áo, sữa cho ông bà bố mẹ


----------

